# Arnold Classic 2015 - Who ya Got?



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2015)

Who takes it?

MEN'S OPEN BODYBUILDING

Lionel Beyeke 

Evan Centopani 

Justin Compton 

Brandon Curry 

Marius Dohne 

Vitaley Fateev 

Toney Freeman 

Dexter Jackson 

Michael Kefalianos 

Cedric McMillan 

Ben Pakulski 

Branch Warren 

Roelly Winklaar


----------



## RISE (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm pulling for Roelly, but I think Compton has got this.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 6, 2015)

Evan Centopani!!! It's finally his time! All or nothing attitude going into this. He also started juicing a lot more and put on some quality muscle mass! Plus he seems like such a great down to earth type of guy. He deserves it. Hopefully he nails his conditioning and comes in super dry. On a side note, it would be cool for Dexter to break the record especially at the age of 45!


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dexter Jackson is my pick. He's going to set the record for most Arnold wins.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd like to see The Ox or B-Pak take it.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2015)

Where is jada on that list?


----------



## cotton2012 (Mar 6, 2015)

#1 Evan
#2 Justin
#3 Cedric


----------



## Azog (Mar 6, 2015)

1/2- Dexter and Compton. I think Compton has a great chance,but can't leave Dexter out.
3-Cedric
4-Evan

I favor Cedric and Evan, but Cedric just doesn't his peak and Evan's legs are overwhelmed by his absurd upper body.


----------



## RISE (Mar 6, 2015)

Surprised to see Dohne in here.  Hasn't he retired twice already due to health issues?


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 6, 2015)

Branch would be cool to see win it. Guess I'd have to put money on the Blade
!SHRUGS!


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 6, 2015)

Dex or evan


----------



## Paolos (Mar 6, 2015)

Evan or B-Pak but Dexter is always a threat


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Evan looks vastly improved. I'm rooting for Dexter as I said, but evan and dex will be top 2. Would be surprised if b-pak breaks top 5. And branch Warren needs to retire. He looks like shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Evan looks vastly improved. I'm rooting for Dexter as I said, but evan and dex will be top 2. Would be surprised if b-pak breaks top 5. And branch Warren needs to retire. He looks like shit.



Have to agree re: B-Pak and Branch. I like B-Pak as he seems one of the most cerebral & knowledgeable competitors but the Ox is in a different league.

Branch is unfortunately past his prime IMO.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2015)

dex or branch


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 8, 2015)

They'll give it to dex, but I'm rooting for Evan Cuz he's the man and interacts with his fans on Instagram and stuff, also roelly Cuz his front double bicep is just awesome


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 8, 2015)

Branch just got ROBBED! He was clearly the most deserving and he looked grainy as fukk.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 8, 2015)

Branch is also unaesthetic as ****. Big GH gut and early onset palumboism. He really needs to retire.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2015)

Would love to see the Ox take it. Huge fan.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## goodfella (Mar 8, 2015)

If that was Cedric I saw in the line up earlier, I'd say he's on point!


----------



## RISE (Mar 8, 2015)

Both Dex and Branch were on point, just depends on what physique you favor.  I'm more of a fan of dex's aesthetics than branches...whatever you want to call it.  

Roelly was e-****in-normous.  Dude has put on serious mass since leaving Sibil.  Just needs to dial it in on time and control his gut.  

Compton looked good, but skin seemed too dark and not enough oil.  His back was obviously way off from everyone else, but he's new to the scene so it's expected.

ced looked great, just looked thin in his side shots compared to everyone else.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 8, 2015)

Pretty sick to see those two on stage taking first and second. Crazy to see that compton up there


----------



## goodfella (Mar 9, 2015)

goodfella said:


> If that was Cedric I saw in the line up earlier, I'd say he's on point!


 

Word is Arnold thought everyone looked like shit and wasn't happy with this years Arnold. He felt Cedric should have taken it. Kinda surprised he wasn't up there, but then again top 3 were on point as well.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 9, 2015)

I like Compton but thought Cedric deserved top 3 and though he had the best look IMO. 
Branch killed it from the back and his legs are insane.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy for Dexter but I think Branch was better. Compton is going to dominate everything in a couple of years IMO.

Cedric was no push over either he has an impressive build. The judges have a tough job!


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 9, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Branch just got ROBBED! He was clearly the most deserving and he looked grainy as fukk.



Totally agree with Beedeezy! I mean it's cool and all that Dex set the record, but I think Branch looked a little more dry and vascular. Anyways congrats to Dex! 5 time Arnold Winner!....Also would of wished Evan looked a little better. He was my pic


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

i think branch sucks, palumboism and tough guy attitude is unappealing. what ever happen to that dominican guys that went to jail. he was awesome the one year he won.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2015)

Branch looks like ass. Always has.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> i think branch sucks, palumboism and tough guy attitude is unappealing. what ever happen to that dominican guys that went to jail. he was awesome the one year he won.


Victor Martinez.... He's back competing. But with that set back he's really kind of lost his prime years. He's still a top competitor and looks great. But I severely doubt he will win anything major like an Arnold or Olympia ever again.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Victor Martinez.... He's back competing. But with that set back he's really kind of lost his prime years. He's still a top competitor and looks great. But I severely doubt he will win anything major like an Arnold or Olympia ever again.



That's a shame, he didnt even do anything wrong either. went to jail for AAS, something that could've happened to anyone.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> That's a shame, he didnt even do anything wrong either. went to jail for AAS, something that could've happened to anyone.



Ummmm correct me if im wrong but i thought he went to jail for an immigration issue.....


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 14, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Ummmm correct me if im wrong but i thought he went to jail for an immigration issue.....



wups he was convicted of selling steroids and therefore held without bail after illegally entering the country after green card expired. ok maybe not something that could have happened to anyone...

IFBB Pro Victor Martinez was arrested on returning to the U.S. on October 9, 2011, after winning the Arnold Europe in Madrid, Spain. His permanent resident card had expired and, due to his criminal record for selling steroids in 2004, it was not renewed. Instead, he was sent to a detention center in New Jersey to await a deportation hearing that could have sent him back to his native Dominican Republic. He was denied bail.[13] A few of the documents were not in order, and his final hearing was postponed until April 2012. He was held at the Hudson County Correctional Facility in South Kearny, New Jersey. On April 27, he returned to court and was released from jail and permitted to remain in the U.S


----------



## goodfella (Mar 14, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Victor Martinez.... He's back competing. But with that set back he's really kind of lost his prime years. He's still a top competitor and looks great. But I severely doubt he will win anything major like an Arnold or Olympia ever again.



That some it all up! Sucks for Vitor.

Another dude to look out for that I think is Dominican is Juan Moral. Dudes pretty sick, him and Steve K-however you say/spell his last name.


----------

